# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  tate na porodu

## mala_plavva

trebala bih roditi za mjesec i pol dana i moj se dragi odlucio da bi on zelio prisustvovati porodu :D ja bih ga jako voljela uz sebe pa me zanima kako to izgleda kad su tateki na porodu, koliko vam je bilo lakse, jeste li se osjecale bolje... sve me zanima :D 

jos nesto, ja bih trebala roditi u petrovoj a tamo navodno ne pustaju tate koji nisu prosli tecaj, a na tecaju nema mjesta  :Rolling Eyes:  zna li netko kako to ide?

----------


## Ines

za petrovu ne znam nista,ja sam rodila na svetom duhu i mm je bio sa mnom.
ja,ustvari,iz pocetka nisam bila za to da on ide sa mnom,al sam se (potaknuta-moram priznati) njegovim neprekidnim uvjeravanjem-predomislila.
i nije mi nimalo zao.
posto sam dobila epiduralnu pa sam jedno tri sata lezala,prikopcana na ctg,bez bolova-bilo mi je super da je on sa mnom jer smo se cijelo vrijeme zezali,pricali...
kad je 'pocelo' tj kad mi je epiduralna prestala djelovat i kad su mi dali drip-mislim da ne bi izdurala bez njega.
nije da me tak neopisivo bolilo (bolilo je,al ipak-dalo se zdurat) nego mi je jednostavno puno znacilo da je on tamo,sa mnom.
ne znam,ne mogu to opisat.znam samo da bi i ubuduce zeljela da bude sa mnom na porodu.

----------


## mala_plavva

ja nisam bila protiv, ali ga nisam htjela siliti da ide samnom - on se bojao da ce mu pozliti jer je gadljiv na krv, pa je bilo "joj, sto ako se onesvjestim tamo?" molila sam ga jedino da bude u bolnici, tek toliko da znam da je tu blizu.
sada se sam odlucio da bi htio biti uz mene ako meni ne smeta (a ja presretna  :Smile: )

----------


## renata

ne pustaju tate koji su prosli tecaj, a na tecaju nema mjesta  :shock: :shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:  pa kako to oni misle? ne dajte se! mora se to nekako dati rijesiti, sto prije ih udavite sa svojim zahtjevom.

tata na porodu je prekrasna stvar. 
za mamu - jer nema bolje podrske od muza koji prica s tobom, ili suti i masira, podraga, ili sluzi ko oslonac za vjesanje, ma ak i samo stoji sa strane, samo da je tu. i zato sto je trenutak poroda kad je beba vani, tako intenzivno predivna stvar da taj trenutak srece moras podijeliti s nekim tko ti je najblizi.
za tatu - sto ima priliku prisustvovati jednom od najznacajnijih trenutaka u zivotu svoje zene, djeteta (i samog sebe), pruziti zeni podrsku kad joj najvise treba, vidjeti te predivne trenutke - prvi plac, prvo dojenje, prerezati pupcanu vrpcu...

----------


## Oriana

Rekla sam mužu da ću ovoga puta sve okrenuti naopačke ako ga ne puste da uđe. Kad se Luka rađao oboje smo bili nesretni jer ga nisu pustili. 

A ovo za tečaj im je super.. nemaju mjesta??? Pa onda zašto traže tečaj ako nisu u stanju organizirati ga za sve zainteresirane roditelje.

----------


## Ribica

MM mi nije do zadnjeg trenutka htio reci da li bi prisustvovao porodu, iako je dva mjeseca prije toga bio samnom na tecaju disanja. 

Kada je dosao dan, imali smo peh da su sva djeca odlucila tog dana doci na svijet (puni mjesec i tko zna kaj jos) i predradjaona i radjaona su bile pune, tako da je prisustvovao samo na porodu.

Stajao je meni iznad glave i pomagao mi da disem i tiskam. Bilo je sve O.K. i onda sam pomislila da je steta sto nije mogao cijelo vrijeme u bolnici biti samnom.

Sada se spremamo za novi poduhvat i MM je ponovno spreman. Imamo jedini bed sto ponovno moramo proci tecaj da bi tata mogao prisustvovati porodu (Sv. Duh).

Da iskoristim priliku:
 - kada smo prvi put isli na tecaj na Sv. Duhu, onaj koji je trajao mjesec dana, dobili smo potvrdu da se znamo sluziti loptom, ali nismo dobili nikakvu potvrdu da je i tata prosao taj tecaj i da moze prisustvovati porodu.
Zanima me da li ponovno moramo ici na tecaj za tatu. Ja bih za sebe isla, ali uz Misa moram naci tko ce ga cuvati. :D

----------


## Mrvuljak

O žene moje drage, samo se vi čudite... :shock:  :shock: 
I ja sam isto rađala u Petrovoj i dosta prije sam saznala da bez tečaja ne puštaju, a isto tako nije bilo mista na tečaju za nas...(navodno se na početku trudnoće moraš najavit jer imaju tečaj jako rijetko)

I tako smo mi izvisili,a nažalost, draga MALA_PLAVA, čini mi se da ćeš i ti bez muža na porodu...jedino ako ne ugrizeš tamo nekog i pop....i...ne znam šta....

Ja sam još dan danas u depresiji zbog toga i drugi put ne daj bože da mi kažu da nema mista na tečaju....svašta će se desit...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

vidiš, tamo barem unaprijed znaš...ja sam u Vinogradskoj tražila da mi odu po muža, on je ispred pitao kad može k meni, sve nakon što sam babici naglasila na početku da ga pozove kad budem u rađaoni...i ništa, njemu su samo rekli 'nije još rodila' i zalupili vrata u nos, a moje molbe da ga dovedu su ignorirale i ismijale, kao 'kaj se nije imao vremena odlučit?...

Rekao je da slijedeći put ide sa mnom i da nema boga koji će ga spriječit, a pogotovo oni tamo ako ne žele završit na komisiji...

A ja sve više razmišljam o tome da se dogovorimo da rodim doma, neasistirano i doviđenja...

----------


## anchie76

MM je bio na porodu samnom, i mogu ti reci da je meni to bilo aposlutno prekrasno i jako dobar osjecaj da nisi sam neko imas nekog svog pored sebe  :D 

MM je ozbiljno shvatio svoju ulogu sto se mog disanja tice i spricanja vodice, i stvarno mi je bio od jaaako velike pomoci  :D 

A najljepse mi je bilo vidjeti MM-a kad se mis rodio - to se ne moze opisati rijecima  :D  :D   to treba dozivjeti  :D 


Nazalost nemam iskustva s Petrovom, pa ti sto se toga tice ne mogu pomoci  :Sad:

----------


## Prah

Niti vam ne trebam govoriti da sam 9 mjeseci nagovarala muza da bude prisutan porodu. Nije bio zainteresiran. 

Kad sam u srijedu ujutro odvezla se na pregled (jel sam prenjela), odlucila sam ja jednom semoforu da zelim drugi dan roditi.

Ostala sam u bolnici. Navecer sam upitala jednu od sestara da li moj muz moze doci ujutro. Pozitivan odgovor je bio - najbolja odluka koju je on mogao donjeti za mene i bebu. Da nije bilo njegovog navigiranja oko trudova, puhanja, dahtanja i svih inih popratnih situacija (od hodanja po radjaoni u zadnjim satima poroda) - mislim da ne bih rodila. 

Niti on, niti ja nismo prosli niti jedan tecaj za trudnice. 
U ovoj bolnici pustaju oceve, ukoliko MAME smatraju da oni mogu izdrzati, ponjeti takav napor (krv).

----------

u kojoh bolnici, prah???

----------


## Elly

Mi smo se porodili u Puli, i mogu ti reci da je i meni i MM bilo jako bitno da to prozivimo skupa. Osim velike fizicke i psihicke pomoci koju mi je pruzio, to iskustvo nas je takodjer neizmjerno obogatilo, ne samo kao nove roditelje, nego i kao supruznike, prijatelje, ljubavnike.... 
A da ga cujes kad prepricava kako nam je bilo na porodu - njegova prica je puno zanimljivija od moje (moram ga nagovoriti da ju zapise pa da Erin procita i njegovu verziju), opazio je neke stvari koje ja uopce nisam, i neke stvari za koje nisam ni zamisljala da bi ih zapazio i zapamtio... 


Toplo preporucujem prisustvo supruga/partnera na porodu   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Jao što mi je drago da ste promijenili mišljenje  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Sad još samo odustani od te nesretne Petrove i sve super  :Grin:  - na SD ce ga pustiti 100%

----------


## Luna Rocco

Mislim ja se šalim, da ne ispadnem agresivna :wink: 
Ali fakat je grozno to što ne puštaju muževe bez tečaja, a tečaj prebukiran. Kretenarija.

----------


## mala_plavva

na sveti duh ne idem ni pod razno.

u petrovoj sam iduci tjedan pa cu vidjeti moze li unutra, nazicat cu nekako :Smile:  meni je super drago sto je on to odlucio bez mog pritiska - ja sam mu odmah bila rekla da je ok sto god on odluci i da ne mora sa mnom unutra tako da je ovo skroz njegova zelja. a meni je drago :Smile:

----------


## Oriana

Da li netko zna broj telefona na koji se mogu dobiti informacije o tečaju u Petrovoj???

----------


## NanoiBeba

Oriana, kasno si postavila pitanje jer sam se prije nekih 2 sata vratila iz Petrove. Ak se nitko ne javi, idem ponovno u utorak.

----------


## Prah

Anci
 Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj u Zagrebu.
Izabrala sam to rodiliste jel je malo (ako gledamo prema Petrovoj i SD-u).
Tada su imali poplavu i jos su k tome evakuirali dosta pacijentica - babinjaca. Bilo nas je 3 ili 4 po sobama ali to uopce nije bilo strasno.

Cijelo osoblje je za pohvaliti. Moja sira obitelj, ljudi iz ureda su zvali direktno na broj rodilista i stalno ispitivali u kojoj sam fazi procesa. 
Meni je jedna od doktorica dosla sa "pozdravima od moje svekrve - muzeve zene!" Stalno su mi govorili tko me je zvao. Sto je meni totalno cudno i bila sam malo sokirana da je osoblje biljezilo telefonske poruke. 
Samo da znate nisam ja neka jet-set ili javna osoba grada Zagreba.    :Rolling Eyes:   Cista, 100% prosjecna pucanka.   :D 


Za napomenu: moj muzic ima dugu kosu do ramena,  bradu (ogromnu) i brkove, bio je u trapericama (necu niti pitati da li su bile ciste), u cipelama.  :shock:   :shock:   :shock:  

 Da li su mu kutu i svezao je rep.  Sve u boksu bilo je tak uredno i cisto, osim njega naravno.   :? 

Napisat cu ja tu svoju pricu sa poroda. To je bio pravi show !   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MalaSirena

Mene su također zvali, svako malo mi je sestra govorila kako MM pita u kojoj sam fazi, a najbolje je bilo kad su zvali MMovi kolege s odjela (MM je medicinski tehničar), mislim da su sestre i ostali malo bili 'mekši' (mada niti prije toga nisu bili loši, osim jedne, a tu sam zanemarila :D) :D :D :D. 
Inače ja sam imala negdje broj Petrove, ali mislim da sam ga pokupila sa starog RODA foruma. 

Probaj gnjaviti da te prime na tečaj, ionak dio ljudi odustane...možda da se samo pojaviš tamo prvi dan.... kad smo mi bili, bilo je u predavaoni dosta mjesta pa mi nije jasno kako to da je tečaj 'prepun', pogotovo kad za njega uzimaju 400 kn!!

----------


## violet

> Da li netko zna broj telefona na koji se mogu dobiti informacije o tečaju u Petrovoj???


4604 720, sestra Franciska

----------


## Oriana

puno hvala violet, nadam se da ćemo se uspjeti ubaciti prije poroda

znaš li možda u koje vrijeme se može zvati?? 
eh, sad sam i zahtjevna  :D

----------


## pipi

Sa mnom je bio i MM i uvijek nam je jako drago da je bio.

To je jedno predivno iskustvo i bio mi je velika moralna podrška.

Jedino mi nije jasno zašto mame moraju biti na tečaju pa nije valjda da neće roditi ako ne idu na tečaj,ha-ha

----------


## kloklo

Mala plava, evo stavit ću ja svoju priču - kako se rodila Leona -  ponovo na podforum "porod", jer je jedan od jačih primjera koliki  je blagoslov imati tatu uz sebe i zašto bi se trebala pošto-poto izboriti za to  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kloklo

Bah...neće mi kopirati smajliće, a ko će ih sad ručno pometati...evo onda linka na "portalsku" verziju  :D 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=145&Show=714

----------


## MalaSirena

pipi, vjerujem da je prisustvo mame bitno kako bi ona sama saznala kako je uopće začeto to dijete u kasnom stadiju trudnoće koje nosi u trbuhu   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Kad sam ja išla na tečaj, bila je i jedna žena nekih par tjedana pred porod, treće ili četvrto dijete, muž bio na prethodna dva poroda....mislim,nemam kaj reći na to....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MARCY

> kad za njega uzimaju 400 kn!!



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Jesu normalni? Pa šta dobiješ za te novce?

----------


## MalaSirena

Dobiješ papirić na kojem piše da ste završili tečaj i onda suprug može na porod. Moram reći da nisu baš bili presretni kad sam im u rodilištu obznanila da hoću da MM bude sa mnom, sve mi se činilo da me sestra htjela otkantati, ali ja sam bila kul i počela sam im mahati papirićem :D :D :D :D :D

----------


## klia

Iskustvo tate na porodu, držanje za ruke tijekom trudova, sama svijest da je prisutan, bez riječi, najljepši je i najveći trenutak našega zajedničkoga života.   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam rodila u petrovoj, za tečaj sam zvala u 6. mjesecu trudnoće, a žena s kojom sam telefonski razgovarala mi je rekla nek nazovem kad ću bit u 7. mjesecu da se dogovorimo. ja nazvala za mjesec dana i upisala se na tečaj, nije bilo problema..
ne znam više broj telefona, zvala sam informacije za broj petrove, i kad sam nazvala (valjda centralu) prespojili su me kod te žene za tečaj (mislim da su rekli nek zovem svaki dan nakon 12 h).

a što se tiče muža na porodu, SUPER! on se cijelo vrijeme trudova osjećao jadno i beskorisno jer sam ja cvilila i bilo mi je grozno i nisam mu dala da me dira, ali mi je užasno puno značilo da je uz mene, (i da se dere i zove sestre kad mi treba  :D  ). samog poroda, onih zadnjih 15 minuta recimo, se skoro pa i ne sjećam, totalno kao da sam bila u drugoj dimenziji, ali mi je zato MM ispričao što je bilo i kako mi je držao glavu jer ja nisam uopće slušala što mi babica govori...on je prije mene vidio Zaru i užasno je sretan zbog toga  :D  isto tako, nakon poroda je zajedno s doktoricom pregledavao posteljicu (ne, nije doktor ali ga je zanimalo budalica moja  :D  )

----------


## Oriana

violet, puno ti hvala za broj telefona
MM je nekoliko puta pokušao zvati, konačno je dobio (u utorak). Ljubazno mu je teta objasnila sve što je pitao. Prvo je pitala termin kad trebam roditi, onda je ponudila hoćemo li u 1. ili 2. mjesecu ići na tečaj. On  nas je predbilježio za 1. mjesec. 

Naravno, košta 400 kn. Tečaj traje 11 dana i ne priznaju nikakvu drugu potvrdu. Kaže da su prije priznavali potvrde sa Sv Duha ali da njihov tečaj više ne valja   :Confused:  

I tako, moj MM je presretan, molimo se svaku večer da on (kao obično) ne pobere kakav virus ili streptokok u to vrijeme kad ja trebam roditi. Inače ga jadnik navuče svake godine u 3. mj. i vuče mjesec dana.
Obećao je pojesti svaki dan 3 limuna i 5 mandarina da stekne imunitet  :wink:

----------

ori.... bravo za TM

samo sam htjela dodati da sam ja već početkom 10. mjeseca zvala u pulu za tečaj i počinje mi za 15 dana......nema veze što je to puno prije termina, meni je bitna ona potvrda kojom MM može samnom u rađaonu.....
i još nešto...
zašto oni naplaćuju taj tečaj 400 kn?????
u puli postoje dva tečaja...u klubu bravamama košta 400 kn
a na domu zdravlja u puli ne košta ništa........

ne vjerujem baš da oni u klubu bravamama znaju nešto puno bolje od onih na domu zdravlja, zar ne?????

----------


## zrinka

daphne, mozda je caka u tome sto oni u klubu bravamama moraju plaitit predavace a oni u rodilistu ne?

----------

nemam pojma ,uopće nisam pitala....

----------


## nikma

MM i ja upravo pohađamo tečaj u Petrovoj.
Da, košta 400 kn. Za te novce dobiješ 11 predavanja i posjet rađaoni da vidiš šta te čeka, te mogućnost da otac djeteta bude na porodu.
Kažu da su uveli tečaj kao neku eliminaciju onih koji u stvari ne žele biti na porodu (ak izdrže 11 predavanja onda im je valjda stalo), onih koji nemaju želudac za prisustvovanju porodu (pričaju o svemu i pokazuju razne slike, tako da očevi unaprijed znaju što ih čeka i stignu odustat ako misle da to neće moć podnijet - a ima ih i takvih, vjerovali ili ne).
Teme su:intrauterini razvoj ploda, antenatalna skrb i prehrana u trudnoći, što nas očekuje pri dolasku u rodilište, porođaj i porođajna doba, porođajne operacije i komunikacija, bezbolni porođaj, vježbe disanja i relaksacija tijekom trudnoće, poroda i nakon poroda, babinje, zdravo novorođenče i prehrana, njega novorođenčeta i tehnike dojenja, važnost psihološkog pristupa prema trudnici, djetetu , roditeljima. Možemo pitati što god nas zanima i svi su jako ljubazni i susretljivi, ma što god tko mislio o Petrovoj.
A ako 400 kn pomnožimo s 16 parova onda je to 6400kn iliti 581kn po predavanju iliti 492 kn/satu za predavača, prostor, organizaciju itd. Pa to i nije tak neko veliko bogatstvo, zar ne?

----------


## MalaSirena

Kad smo mi išli na tečaj, bilo je preko 40 parova... pa to pomnoži sa 400 kn.... s time da rađaonu nismo vidjeli - najdalje smo došli do čekaonice ispred predrađaone (bila je gužva, neke komplikacije, ali također - NIJE BILO KUTA ZA NAS   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Lutonjica

Mala sirena meni je odnekud ostalo da smo mi bile u isto vrijeme na tečaju?? ja sam bila u 6. mjesecu

----------


## MalaSirena

Bome sam bila i ja!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa bome smo se onda i vidle  :D mislim da smo MM i ja tam izgledali najmladje, iako nismo bili (barem ja nisam, meni 28, njemu 24  :D ). ja sam se na par predavanja digla i izašla jer mi je bilo zlo   :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

odi na moj www, mozda nas prepoznas  :D

----------


## Red Irena

Tako su i nama vikali u Petrovoj da nema mjesta, pa sam ja otišla rađati na SD, jer nisam željela u rađaonu bez MM. 
U predrađaoni sam bila kratko i kad su me vodili u rađaonu babica je rakla sad nazovite muža i on je došao za 20 min. Puno mi je pomogao. Masirao mi je leđa za vrijeme trudova, dodavao mi je vodu, nasmijavao me i pomagao pri samom porodu. Bez njega ne bih uspjela.

----------


## Elly

> ori.... bravo za TM
> 
> a na domu zdravlja u puli ne košta ništa........


Ni mi nismo nista platili. 

*Daphne -*  uzivaj u tecaju  :D

----------


## MalaSirena

Lutonjica, ne mogu se sjetiti.... možda da imaš koju sliku iz tog razdoblja  :Smile: )

Nas nisi mogla fulati - mi smo sjedili obično u prvom redu nasuprot vrata, odn. odmah s desne strane predavača. OOOOOOgromna ja i malo manji MM :D :D :D

----------


## lunaleo

Ni mi nismo morali ništa platiti za tečaj, kod nas je to organizirao Zdravi grad u skolpu Doma zdravlja. Čak su nam i kazetu dali za doma, ako propustimo koje predavanje.

----------


## Lutonjica

MS, poludit ću, ja vas se ne sjećam a MM da.
skužili smo da se MM sjeća skoro svih parova i gdje su sjedili  :shock:  a ja samo jedne ženske koja mi je poznata iz kvarta i one male plavuše s dalmatinskim naglaskom   :Smile:

----------


## Inja55

evo još jednog iskustva s mužem na porodu! Predivno, prekrasno i svakom bi to preporučila. Inače smo išli na onaj bedasti tečaj u Petrovu koji je u 2.mjesecu bilo besplatan, tak da ne znam zašto sada košta 400kn? Kad su me primili u rodilište, rekla sam da bi htjela da i muž bude sa mnom i da smo prošli tečaj, te je neka teta tamo rekla da mora pitati glavnog doktora???????????????????? Na što sam ja poludila, međutim na kraju izgleda da je nastao neki nesporazum i muž mi je bio na porodu, a da nikome nismo potvrdu morali pokazati tako da probaš tamo na blef pa što bude, bude. Isplati se, jer kao da sve manje boli kad je netko u radjaoni s tobom!

----------


## ninochka

samnom je bio MM, na sv. duhu i stvarno mi je jako drago da nisam sama prolazila kroz sve i što sam mogla vidjeti njegovu facu kad je ugledao malog! jedino što on nije pod nekim dojmom obzirom da sam rodila za 25 minuta  :wink:

----------

Ako muž želi, obavezno ga uzmite sa sobom u rađaonu. Ja sam toliko zahvalna što je bio sa mnom, a i on je oduševljen time što je mogao odmah vidjeti bebu. Iako malac ima 4,5 mjeseci muž mi još priča kako je izgledao na porodu. ja sam bila omamljena pa nisam ništa zapamtila.

----------


## mamma san

Samo htjedoh napisati da sam i ja prijavljena na tečaj u Petrovoj u 1/2004. Dakle biti ću s tobom Oriana!


S druge strane, MM pada u nesvijest kako ugleda krv. Makar mi je obećal da će biti sa mnom na tečaju i porodu, bojim se da će od ovog drugog odustati   :Crying or Very sad:   ili ću zamoliti tetu ili stričeka da mu baš ne pokažu sve slikice  :wink: .

----------


## cyber shot

Čitajući vas, ne mogu a da ne napišem i na taj način pohvalim osječki KBC, jer kod nas nisu potrebni nikakvi tečaji za prisustvo očeva na porodu. Naprotiv, na porodu ne mora biti isključivo muž, već može i neka druga osoba (prijateljica isl.). 
Tečaj možda nije loša stvar, ne kažem da se nešto ne nauči, ali na ovaj način, to mi više izgleda kao ucjena, jer čini mi se da se više parova odlučuje za njega da bi otac prisustvovao na porodu. I onda još nema mjesta!!!
Nije mi jasno zašto kriteriji nisu isti u svim bolnicama, jer po svemu sudeći prisustvo oca na porodu olakšava porod i rodilji a i osoblju bolnice.
Nadam se da će se to u skoroj budućnosti promijeniti.

----------


## VedranaV

U Osijeku moraš na tečaj ako namjeravaš roditi u vodi.

Kriteriji nisu isti zato što je Petrova referentni centar za cijelu Hrvatsku, u njoj je jako velik broj rizičnih trudnoća i porođaja, bolesne novorođenčadi, nedonoščadi, a u nju dolaze ljudi iz svih sredina koji imaju različite navike i shvaćanja i različito su educirani. Petrova nema nijednog zaštitara i u bonicu doslovno može ući svatko. Kroz tečaj postižu to da im na porode ipak dolaze tate koje su nešto o trudnoći i porodu naučili, manje je vjerojatno da će im se šetati po ostalim boksovima u kojima se možda odvija rizičan porođaj, a boksovi su svi otvoreni s jedne strane, manje je vjerojatno da će biti agresivni i više je vjerojatno da će znati koja je njihova uloga u porodu, a to je da budu tamo za rodilju i da joj pomažu. 

Inače, broj trudnica i budućih očeva koji su educirani je u Hrvatskoj katastrofalno nizak. U gradskim sredinama je nešto bolje. Imaš velik broj trudnica koji uopće ne kontrolira trudnoću. Ono što RODA radi je da u suradnji s Državnim zavodom za zaštitu materinstva, obitelji i mladeži i nizom stručnjaka u tom području radi na projektu skraćenog naziva "Mobilni timovi" (tu je flower doma) čiji je cilj podići kvalitetu i broj trudničkih tečajeva, a time i educiranost populacije. Druga stvar, Petrova ima našu podršku za uvođenje zaštitara, nakon zadnjeg incidenta smo im poslali fax s takvim sadržajem, a o tome smo pričali i s dr. Peterom iz Petrove sad u srijedu, na sastanku radne grupe Hrvatskog društva za perinatalnu medicinu (čiji je cilj revidirati anketu za rodilje, plan porođaja i preporuke za vođenje normalnog poroda, a Irena2 i ja smo članice te radne grupe).

U Vinogradskoj i Zajčevoj npr. tečaj nije uvjet, liječnici i sestre kratko porazgovaraju s budućim tatom prije nego što ode k rodilji i na taj način zapravo vide da li je opasno ili ne da bude na porodu. No, oni imaju puno manji broj poroda i drukčije uvjete od Petrove.

Roda smatra da je pravo svakog budućeg tate da bude tamo kad se njegovo dijete rađa i da je njegovo prisustvo od velike pomoći rodilji, naravno, ako budući roditelji oboje žele da tata bude na porodu. No, razumijemo i probleme koje Petrova ima, stvarno je to rodilište drugačije od drugih kao što sam na poletku objasnila i imaju našu podršku u rješavanju problema koje imaju.

Što se tiče tečajeva, na njima se stvarno čuju pametne stvari. Dobro, čuli smo za neke tečajeve na kojima se čuju takve dezinformacije koje stvarno bolje da se ne čuju, ali ovi u Petrovoj, Osijeku, Rijeci, Svetom Duhu ne spadaju u te. Mislim da je budućim roditeljima u interesu da idu na tečaj, da nauče nešto novo, da im to ne bi trebala biti baš tlaka (znam da je cijena od 400 kuna prilično velika za prosječnog prezaduženog Hrvata  :Sad: , da je i to faktor). Znanje je važno u životu, kako o trudnoći i porodu, tako i o dojenju, o roditeljstvu itd. itd. Nadam se da se tu slažemo.

Još sam zaboravila reći da se od unatrag par mjeseci tečajevi u Petrovoj održavaju u velikoj predavaonici u koju stane puno parova i drago mi je čuti da su zadnje informacije da mjesto na tečaju više nije problem. Svojedobno smo, u dogovoru s prof. Kuvačićem, tražili dvoranu u Zagrebu u koju bi stalo više ljudi i raspitivali se u gradskim vlastima pa smo dobili informaciju da pitamo po Domovima zdravlja u centru, ali su se onda u Petrovoj snašli i prebacili tečaj u svoju veliku dvoranu.

----------


## mala_plavva

VedranaV, sto mi onda savjetujes? nas su otpilili a do toga nam je jako stalo. priznajem da smo se dugo neckali, prvenstveno zato sto se MM bojao da ce mu pozliti... da mijenjam rodiliste? nekak mi se to ne cini ok, buduci da sam sve kontrole radila u petrovoj...

----------


## tratincica

Drage Rode,

ja cu rodit u Dubrovniku pa me zanima zna li itko nesto o tom rodilistu i zasto nije dopusteno tatama da sudjeluju?

----------


## zrinka

tratincice, cula sam da u dubrovniku postoji tecaj za trudnice u sklopu rodilista...da li si bila?
za tate, ne znam, provjerit cu

----------


## VedranaV

Nema više mjesta?

----------


## mala_plavva

nema :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

A kad je tebi termin?
Možda da nazoveš i zamoliš da te stave na listu čekanja, možda netko odustane.

----------


## mala_plavva

termin je 5.1.

probat cu to sa cekanjem, hvala :D

----------


## VedranaV

Možda da pitaš i da li priznaju tečaj u Gorici, možda tamo ima mjesta.

----------


## kristina

Da MM nije bio sa mnom na porodjaju, ja neznam kako bi se porodila ( :D  salim se).
Ja sam letos u osmom mesecu dosla u francusku, i ni rec nisam znala da progovorim. E onda je na porodjaju nastupio MM sa simultanim prevodom svega sto je babica govorila (ajde sada, tooo, guraj   :Embarassed:  ), tako da smo se zajedno vrlo brzo porodili  :Smile:  .
A o psihickoj i fizickoj podrsci stvarno ne treba ni govoriti, jer sada kad pogledam neznam kako je zenama koje se same poradjaju ( bez prisustva muzeva) samo znam da je meni JAKO puno znacilo sto je MM pored mene.
Inace ovde ga nisu ni pitali hoce li ili nece da prisustvuje, samo su mu dali mantil da obuce i ajmo.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> A ako 400 kn pomnožimo s 16 parova onda je to 6400kn iliti 581kn po predavanju iliti 492 kn/satu za predavača, prostor, organizaciju itd. Pa to i nije tak neko veliko bogatstvo, zar ne?


Evo da vam se javimo i nas dvoje (tj. troje) MM, beba u trbuhu i ja! Radi se o slijedećem: u ovim trenucima pripreme za bebu, tko god ne mora, taj i ne misli na troškove - takvi smo i mi, ali... 
Smatramo krajnjim bezobrazlukom ponovno plaćanje onoga što već plaćamo kroz doprinose uz plaću -  školovanje sestara i liječnika od osnovne škole do doktorata, a i plaćanje zdravstva kroz koje se provlači i prostor i oprema i grijanje i...

Ako ćemo o matematici, možemo onda pomnožiti izdavanja koja daje svaki zaposleni, pa PDV, pa participacije, pa čitav niz sličnih pljačkarina  :Evil or Very Mad:   i podijeliti sa brojem ljudi koji pohađa tečajeve širom Hrvatske i reći da su svi oni PLAĆENI!!

Što se tiče tečaja u Rijeci: on je besplatan, ODLIČNO VOĐEN od osoblja, uz identične teme i simpatične prezentacije proizvoda ((kršitelj koda) i ****) popraćene svima dragim poklonima!!

Porod u kadi kojem namjeravamo pristupiti se plaća, ali to je naš izbor i luksuz koji smo spremni sebi priuštiti, ali kategorički  odbijamo sva plaćanja koja su izvor lokalnih odluka ovisno od KBC-a do KBC-a!!  :Mad:

----------


## pinocchio

mala_plavva, baš mi je žao da nisam ranije vidjela tvoj post. Naime, mi smo krenuli na tečaj u petrovu prije dva dana, tj. 02.12. U dvorani nas ima 30-40 i stane još dva puta toliko ljudi. Do sada smo imali dva predavanja, a sljedeće je u utorak 09.12. i počinje u 17 sati. Predlažem ti da naprosto dođeš u petrovu i na porti pitaš za predavanja za trudnice. Oni će te uputiti sestri Franciski koja ostavlja dojam susretljive osobe pa možda ipak uspiješ upasti na tečaj. U svakom slučaju, slobodnih mjesta u predavaoni ima jako puno tako da to ne može biti razlog što te nisu htjeli primiti. Držim fige da upali!

----------


## mala_plavva

jao, velika ti hvala! pokusat cu :Smile:

----------


## koka

Moj je muž bio samnom na porodu i mogu va reći da se to ne može usporediti s onim kad žena rađa sama.Puno je lakše kad je netko s vama,da vas drži za ruku i diše s vama.Naša beba nije nažalost ugledala svjetlost dana,ali moj vam je savjet ako ikako možete vodite muževe sa sobom.I njemu je to neprocjenjivo iskustvo.

----------


## branka1

MM je bio sam mnom i to je bilo super. Osim, naravno,  psihološke strane, puno mi je značilo i to što mi je mazao usnice, špricao vodu s limunom u usta  (na tečaju na Sv. Duhu su rekli da drugdje po tome odmah prepoznaju žene koje su bile kod njih na tečaju  :D ), par sekundi prije nego što bi popustio trud on bi to vidio na ctg-u i rekao - evo, odlazi - pa bi mi bilo lakše,...U rađaoni je bio zadnjih 45 min (dobro, a ja sam sveukupno bila 1 sat i 40 min   :Laughing:  ). 



> nakon poroda je zajedno s doktoricom pregledavao posteljicu


I on je htio pitati doktora i babicu je li izašla cijela posteljica, ali mu je bilo malo glupo, da ne ispadne da se pravi pametan  :wink: . S tečaja se sjećao više stvari nego ja. Zapravo, me  on nekad podsjećao na neke stvari.
A ispočetka, na početku trudnoće,   nije bio pretjerano zainteresiran za to jer baš i ne može vidjeti krv, ali je rekao da će ići  ako meni to puno znači. Na kraju je ispalo super i rekao je  da je očekivao da će biti krvavije. Jedino ga je šokirala veličina i debljina pupčane vrpce  :shock: - mislio je da je to debljine žniranca, a ne onak debelo  :Razz:  
Inače, bili smo na tečau u Sigetu.Traje dva puta, drugi i treći četvrtak u mjesecu i dobije se potvrda za tate. Na Sv. duhu prije nije trebalo, ali unazad nekih 10-ak mjeseci treba.

----------


## nuna

Razlika s muzem i bez njega je drasticna. Povedi ga ako ikako mozes.Nije mi jasno zasto to toliko smeta osoblju u bolnicama ?! Pa to je VASA beba , ne samo tvoja (iako ti sad odradjujes najveci dio posla :D)! Vasa, vasa, vasa....

----------


## zanamala

koliko znam u Dubrovniku da ..postoji tecaj ali iskljucivo za trudnice i ne ...ne mogu ocevi prisustvovati porodu  (pitala ja babicu na mom....i dobila objasnjenje da nemaju prostora )

sad si nesto mislim..ovaj Dubrovnik kronicno nema prostora za nista (ni za pedijatrijske ordinacije,ni za vrtice ni za radjaone),sto me iskreno cudi jer onoliku bolnicu sagraditi a totalno ne funkcionalna...nije mi jasno   :Rolling Eyes:  

any way..MM je izrazio zelju kad napadnemo 4tu bazu   :Razz:  ,prisustvovati..pa makar letila za Zagreb....oboje mislimo da je to nesto ne zemaljsko..nesto ne opisivo... :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

...a  možeš si mislit kako puno mjesta može zauzeti još jedan čovjek u prostoriji i to ženi iznad glave  :Rolling Eyes:  . 
ionako obično jedna sestra ženi pri izgonu pridiže glavu, a kad je tata na porodu onda to umjesto nje radi on. 
Oni i dalje pričaju svoje i traže bilo kakav razlog samo da im se nebi tu još netko "petljao" i nasuprot dokazanoj koristi koju žena ima od prisustva bliske osobe na porodu.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

MM je bio sa mnom, kao sto smo to vec i napisali, i moram samo nadodati, da sljedeci put ne idem bez njega, bio mi je super podrska!!

----------


## stray_cat

kod nas (nizozemska) je standard da vam je partner na porodu, a po vasoj zelji dovedete koga god hocete

standard je roditi doma ali ako imate medicinske indikacije ili zelite mozete roditi u bolnici (i u bolnicu mozete dovesti kog hocete)

prema informacijama koje su mi dostupne partner je prisutan na porodu unatrag 100 godina (nemam podatke kako je bilo ranije, ovo znam jer su se otprilike tad radjali matsovi djed i baka i njihovi su starci bili skupa na porodu)

meni je puno pomoglo jer mi je mats vodio disanje dok se nisam otvorila a imala sam nagon za tiskanje i tad sam disala  prema njegovom vodjenju dok sam se suzdrzavala da ne tiskam i jako mi je pomogao kod tiskanja. drzao mi je glavu, dizao noge

ovdje nema nikakvog tecaja ili uvijeta koje treba ispuniti da bi otac prisustvovao porodu, otac je obucen u svoju odjecu, onako kako je dosao u bolnicu

----------


## leptirica

Prvo sam dijete rodila u inozemstvu. MM je bio samnom cijelo vrijeme i uopce ne mogu zamisliti porod bez njega.
Sada cu morati roditi u Hrvatskoj, pa me zanima da li je tecaj potreban i za oceve koji su vec prije bili na porodu (Sv. Duh, Merkur)?
Citajuci postove, imam dojam da muzeve ovdje pustaju tek u 3. fazi poroda - u box (nadam se da grijesim). Na prvom porodu kod mene je ono prije trajalo 10 sati. Znaci li to da cijelo to vrijeme moram biti bez muza? Postoji li nacin da muz bude uz mene cijelo vrijeme poroda, ili moram cekati doma dok mi dijete ne izviri?

----------


## sunce

Bravo tati i tebi, svaka čast na njegovoj inicijativi. 
ideš li u Petrovu na preglede, zamoli poznatog liječnika neka ti 'sredi' potvrdu. MM i ja smo to učinili jer ja zbog strogog mirovanja nisam smjela ići na tečaj a MM zbog posla nije mogao ići sam. Tamo je stanovita sestra Franciska koja će ti očitati bukvicu (to radi svakome kad liječnik umjesto nje potpiše potvrdu), ali pretrpiš, platiš 400 kuna i tati su otvorena vrata rađaone. Rodila sam prije šest tjedana. 

Meni je najveći spas na porodu (koji je trajao svega tri sata) bio upravo muž. Velika je potpora, sve je pretrpio i bio je pravi junak, za razliku od mene. A kad je na svijet došao naš sin, plakali smo svo troje ko kišna godina. Trebaš li detalje, reci. 
Sretno!!!

----------


## sunce

svim budućim mamama želim od srca neka porod, to čudo i neopisivo genijalan osjećaj kad mrvica napokon dođe mami u ruke, podijele i s tatama. 
A veliki je plus i što, kad se porod oduži, a babice ne nevraćaju često, možeš s voljenim podijeliti sve misli što ti u tim trenucima padnu na pamet, znaš da nisi sama, da si voljena a to te barem malo opusti. Danas porod muž i ja prepričavamo kao neki vic, čak smo se i smijali i zezali još u rađaoni. 

Fabijan
4.03. 2004.

----------


## Domagoj

Leptirice, koliko ja znam, kod nas ne pustaju oceve u predradjaonu. Razlog je sto je tamo vise zena koje nisu bas previse obucene, pa bi im moglo smetat. 

Posto smo i mi razmisljali o tome dosjetili smo se dvije mogucnosti. Prvo, da pricekate s dolaskom u bolnicu dok ne budes vec u fazi da mozete odmah u radjaonu. I drugo, da ti izadjes iz predradjaone i da provedete vrijeme do ulaska u radjaonu negdje oko bolnice. Pitao sam na SD i dobio odgovor da nema problema (za ovo drugo).

----------


## VedranaV

U predrađaonici, najblaže rečeno, žena nije baš obučena za ići se šetati oko bolnice i svako toliko je stavljaju na CTG. Pokušavam si zamisliti, ali mi baš ne ide, kako bi to dobili da se obuče i ide šetati oko bolnice. Znam da žena može moliti da je pošalju ranije u rađaonicu, a u nju smije i partner, pa onda i velik dio prvog porođajnog doba mogu biti skupa.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Leptirice, ako ti nije toliko bitan rooming in (meni je bio  :Smile:  ), onda ti preporučam rađe Vinogradsku nego Petrovu. U Vinogradskoj imaju puno manji otpor prema očevima na porodu i nisu , barem do sad, uvjetovali prisustvo tate na porodu tečajem. Ako se to u međuvremenu promijenilo, neka me netko ispravi. Ali ni jedna ni druga bolnica nemaju rooming, Petrova ima jedino ako rodiš na carski , i to nepotpuni ako se ne varam.
Sveti Duh ima svoje prednosti , tata može biti ako završi tečaj koji je svega par sati i ima mogućnost da je beba s tobom ako ti na tome inzistiraš, svakako više nego u prethodne 2 bolnice.
Za Merkur neka netko drugi napiše.
 Gle raskoši, sad fino biraj   :Laughing:   :wink: !

----------


## Oriana

Evo naše friško iskustvo   :Laughing:  
Prvo moram reći da je predivan osjećaj kad je osoba koju voliš i koja te voli pored tebe u takvim trenucima. Mi smo prošli tečaj, s time da zadnja 2 predavanja MM je pohađao sam jer sam ja već imala visok tlak. 

Kako smo znali dan poroda doktorica je rekla da MM dođe u 8,15 ispred rađaone. Mene su ionako pripremali na odjelu a ne u predrađaoni. Točno u 8,15 pustili su ga unutra. Svi su se šalili s njim da vide koliko mi može dići ili spustiti tlak. Srećom spustio se tlak pa je tata dobio pohvale  :D 

Primio je Josipa (nakon mene naravno) čim se rodio i rekao je da nikada neće zaboraviti taj trenutak....

----------


## Domagoj

Hm, da. Čini se da sam krivo shvatio kad je doktor odgovorio da se može izaći van i biti s mužem. Naime, MŽ je to protumačila van iz predrađaone na hodnik, za razliku od mene, koji sam mislio da je to van iz bolnice (kak se babi htilo, tak joj se i snilo  :Smile:  ). A stajati satima na hodniku baš i nije nešto.

No, izgleda da je moguć i drugi slučaj. Razgovarao sam s prijateljem kojem je žena rodila prije mjesec dana u Merkuru i tamo preferiraju da je otac tek na samom kraju poroda, bez obzira na rađaonu. Tako da je ona bila u rađaoni prvih nekoliko sati bez muža. Oni su bili zadovoljni, no ako je nekome bitno da muž bude što više prisutan, vjerojatno bi trebalo malo više inzistirati.

E da. Išli su zajedno na tečaj u Merkur i dobili potvrdu. Tečaj traje 8 dolazaka (jedan dolazak tjedno). On pri porodu nije trebao pokazati potvrdu, nego je bilo dosta što je rekao da je bio. No, to vjerojatno ovisi o slučaju.

----------


## mamma Juanita

možda sad domagoj prenese svoje iskustvo, jer je prekjučer postao tata jedne male- velike curice :D !i naravno, prisustvovao porodu :wink: .

a ja obavještavam zainteresirane za ovu temu da je danas 
na *RTLu u 17:15* h upravo emisija o tome 
http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=64964#64964

----------


## Elly

> a ja obavještavam zainteresirane za ovu temu da je danas 
> na *RTLu u 17:15* h upravo emisija o tome 
> http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=64964#64964


Hvala  :D

----------


## TATA76

Pozdrav svima.
Da se javi i jedan tata. 
Jučer se u 15.10h rodila Petra i bio sam s mamom na porodu, mami je bilo lakše sa tatom.
Za mene je to najljepše iskustvo koje sam imao u životu, stvarno je bilo prekrasno.
Preporučio bih svim tatama da budu na porodu, jer vidjeti svoje dijete kako dolazi na svijet je neopisiv osjećaj :D

----------


## zrinka

tata cestitam  :Smile: 
super ti je slicica  :Smile:

----------


## Minky

Tata76 svaka čast! Iako nisam trudna svog dragog nagovaram na to ali nekako mu to i nije neka ideja.Bila sam na nekoliko poroda(te sam struke) i znam kako je upravo tada ženi najpotrebnije da je netko uz nju.Imamo još vremena da promjeni odluku ako ne - ultimatum!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TATA76

Mislim da je bitno da sam tata osjeti da to želi. Mene je bilo strah prisustvovati porodu jer se užasno bojim igala, bolnica i krvi. Ali čim sam ušao unutra i vidio svoju dragu kako leži, u tom trenu mi je nestao sav strah.
Cijeli porod mi je prošao brzo kao da je trajao par minuta, a ne par sati :D 

Probaj s mužem razgovarati, al ga nemoj nagovarati. Bitno je da on ŽELI biti s tobom, a ne da MORA! Bitno je da on shvati da reprize poroda nema.
Ja sam se odlučio da budem sa svojom ženom, jer se nisam mogao zamisliti da sjedim tri sata u nekoj birtiji i čekam da mi jave da sam postao tata i nisam si mogao zamisliti da moram čekati dan, dva da bi na par sekundi vidio svoju Petru.

p.s. jučer je Petra napokon počela cicati (nisam bila gladna cijeli dan)





 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## anchie76

Svaka cast TATA76!  :D 

Ja sam se najezila od glave do pete kad sam citala tvoj post, jer sam se sjetila naseg poroda  :D   

I najbolje mi je to sto si rekao: REPRIZE NEMA! 8)

----------


## Minky

To i MM govori "ne bih ja mogao gledati da tebe boli a ja ne mogu tu ništa napraviti"! U biti čuo je previše stašnih priča iz rodilišta od prijatelja,rodbine...pa mu je to sve strašno. Gledati rođenje nepoznatog djeteta preeedivan je osjećaj a tek svoje....

----------


## kloklo

Tata76, suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper si  :D

----------


## Domagoj

> To i MM govori "ne bih ja mogao gledati da tebe boli a ja ne mogu tu ništa napraviti"!


Ovo sliči na onaj vic kad žena pere suđe u kuhinji, dok muž, zavaljen u fotelji, gleda TV. Onda kaže: "Draga molim te zatvori vrata, ne mogu gledati kako se mučiš."

A osim toga uopće nije istina. Ako ti na neki način može pomoći, onda je to tako da bude tamo. Prvo što će te zbog njegovog prisustva medicinsko osoblje vjerojatno bolje tretirati, drugo što se sigurnije osjećaš uz nekog poznatog, treće jer ti može pomoći u ostvarivanju eventualnog plana poroda itd.

----------


## zrinka

> To i MM govori "ne bih ja mogao gledati da tebe boli a ja ne mogu tu ništa napraviti"!


mislim da je u ovome bit i da tu mnogi ocevi grijese....
nije otac na porodu samo da bi pomogao mami da ju ne boli, nego da sam prodje iskustvo prisustvovanju poroda , da sam prisustvuje rodjenju svog djeteta i da bude uz mamu, da je vodi, da je masira, da joj pomaze koliko moze....a to je dovoljno...
mislim da nijedna rodilja ne zeli muza uza se da radi toga sto ocekuje da ce je on totalno osloboditi boli, nego radi osjecaja sigurnosti, radi osjecaja zajednistva u tom jako vaznom zivotnom trenutku za sve troje (mamu, tatu, bebu).......
mozda treba ocevima reci da se od njih ne ocekuje nemoguce, jer se mnoig smatraju nedorasli zadatku, misleci kako joj ja mogu pomoci, pa ja ne znam, nego da shvate to kao idemo skupa u ovo iskustvo, idemo docekati nase dijete, zajedno smo ga radili, zajedno cemo mu pruziti dobrodoslicu....

----------


## Lilly

Plavva, je li vama uspjelo? Znam da je vec pola godine od tada ali nisam nigdje vidjela je li i tata bio.

----------


## Minky

U srednjoj školi bila sam 2 tjedna na praksi u rađaonici,tako da sam prisustvovala na dosta poroda.U biti sam porod i nije problem nego ti pusti sati u predrađaonici ili box-u.Žene su same,preplašene(sestre uvijek imaju nekog posla) i prepuštene same sebi i to naravno satima! Ne mogu vam opisati zahvalnost tih žena kad bi mi uz njih sjedile,pričale s njima ili ih samo držale za ruku! 
Znam jednu curu koja je iz rađaonice svakih pet min. obaviještavala svoju sestru " Dali su mi klistir;sad su me obrijali; ajme koji trud; podsjeti me da zadavim muža; i sl. Ona kaže da joj je to pomoglo jer se nije osjećala sama. I zato drage trudnice ili buduće trudnice imamo zadatak educirati naše muževe!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mostarka

Da li mi moze netko reci nesto ?? Moj muz ce ici sigurno samnom na porod al zanima me da li ce on vidjeti krv ?? Da li ima neka pregrada u radjaonici ili ??
Unaprijed velika HVALA na odgovoru .   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

mostarka, pitaj u rodilistu u kojem namjeravas roditi da li imaju tecaj za roditelje, bilo bi dobro da odete skupa na tecaj (u nekim tecajevima odvedu vas do radajonice, pokazu sve...)

----------


## Domagoj

Jedina krv koju sam ja vidio pri porodu MŽ je bila prilikom rezanja pupčane vrpce (a nije bilo nikakve pregrade, naprotiv). Tako da će vrlo vjerojatno vidjeti. Ali to stvarno nije nikakav problem, osim ako netko ima baš problem kad vidi krv (pri vađenju krvi ili kod rane).

----------


## Mimolina

Podižem malo ovu temu iz prašine!
Naime, ovdje se moglo puno pročitati o mišljenjima mama sa poroda na kojem su prisutvovali njihovi muževi/dečki, odnosno partneri, zanimaju me prije svega mišljenja muškog dijela publike, pa bi molila iskusne mame da ih malo opišu gledano sa muške strane.
Zašto me to zanima, hm! Od početka silno želim da moj muž na taj poseban dan za nas oboje/troje i on bude prisutan, naravno i on dijeli istu želju, no kako se bliži taj čas javile su mi se neke sumje, jer u poslijednje vrijeme na par mijesta sam čula priče žalosnih žena kako su nakon poroda manje poželjne svojim muževima iz razloga koji muževi navode, kao što su sva ta krv, sluz na porodu, jednostavno, od tad im nisu više seksualno privlačne.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Neznam zašto me to toliko muči ali si jednostavno ne mogu pomoći i molim vas za pomoć. Nadam se da su ovo izolirani slučaji za koje sam ja čula i da se radi samo o konzervativnim ljudima (ajmo reć muškarcima) i molim vas da podjelite sa mnom vaša i iskustva i tako me oslobodite dileme, maknete mi tu "bubicu iz ušiju" i riješite me tog straha da se ne "zgadim" svom vlastitom suprugu (koji je normalna i racionalna osoba) nakon što vidi porod. Kakav vam je sada život i da li ste i dalje seksualno privlačne svojim muževima.

----------


## icyoh

> Podižem malo ovu temu iz prašine!
> Naime, ovdje se moglo puno pročitati o mišljenjima mama sa poroda na kojem su prisutvovali njihovi muževi/dečki, odnosno partneri, zanimaju me prije svega mišljenja muškog dijela publike, pa bi molila iskusne mame da ih malo opišu gledano sa muške strane.
> Zašto me to zanima, hm! Od početka silno želim da moj muž na taj poseban dan za nas oboje/troje i on bude prisutan, naravno i on dijeli istu želju, no kako se bliži taj čas javile su mi se neke sumje, jer u poslijednje vrijeme na par mijesta sam čula priče žalosnih žena kako su nakon poroda manje poželjne svojim muževima iz razloga koji muževi navode, kao što su sva ta krv, sluz na porodu, jednostavno, od tad im nisu više seksualno privlačne.   
> Neznam zašto me to toliko muči ali si jednostavno ne mogu pomoći i molim vas za pomoć. Nadam se da su ovo izolirani slučaji za koje sam ja čula i da se radi samo o konzervativnim ljudima (ajmo reć muškarcima) i molim vas da podjelite sa mnom vaša i iskustva i tako me oslobodite dileme, maknete mi tu "bubicu iz ušiju" i riješite me tog straha da se ne "zgadim" svom vlastitom suprugu (koji je normalna i racionalna osoba) nakon što vidi porod. Kakav vam je sada život i da li ste i dalje seksualno privlačne svojim muževima.


Iz mog iskustva mogu tvrditi da ovo nije ni najmanje istina, s. život nam je (bio i ostao) odličan   :Grin:  


Šalim se, no MM nije imao problema s tim (a sasvim je normalna i racionalna osoba). Virio je kad je L izlazio (kasnije mi je prepričao detalje), raspitivao se o posteljici, virio kako izgleda posteljica, gledao epi i šivanje (na ćemu bih ja vjerojatno pala u nesvijest). Doma mi je gledao šavove i mazao ih..  
I još uvijek se aktivno sek...   :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Mislim da bi trebalo naglasiti da je partner na porodu jedino i isključivo da bude potpora ženi a ne "da gleda porod".
Tek nakon poroda može se govoriti o nekom jačem povezivanju s djetetom i  povezivanju obitelji.
Ovi muškarci koje ti spominješ očito nisu došli u rađaonu da bi bili potpora ženi, već da bi odgledali porod i poslije se hvalili kako su to izdržali.
Mislim da je jako bitno da i pratnja na porodu bude jednako informirana i pripremljena kao i žena koja rađa.
Također je bitno da partner na porodu bude zaista potpora, netko tko će vas dirati kad vam to paše i pustiti na miru kad to zatražite, netko tko će pričati sa vama ako vam se priča ili samo sjediti uz vas, netko tko će reći osoblju vaše želje kad vi zbog trudova to ne možete ili ne želite, netko tko vas neće stalno nešto zapitkivati i smetati vam, netko tko će znati što vam točno u tom trenutku treba i odgovara.
Ako smatrate da je ta osoba vaš muž, onda je njegovo prisustvo na porodu neupitno i prije svega povezivajuće.

----------


## luci07

Meni je beskrajno puno značilo to što je mm bio uz mene na porodu, ulijevalo mi je neku mirnoću i sigurnost. I neopisiv mi je bio osjećaj kad sam dobila L u naručje,a on nas je zagrlio obje i dok sam ga gledala kako sjedi s tek rođenom bebicom u rukama dok sam ja rađala posteljicu. I njemu su ti trenuci bili jednako tako neopisivi, i oni su razlog zašto će i drugi put, sigurna sam, biti uz mene na porodu. 
Kažem, sigurna sam, jer je on nakon poroda rekao da nije siguran, jer mu je bilo ''prestresno''. Ne sam porod, nego smo imali malo problema na kraju i bebica nije baš imala idealan apgar pa se jako uplašio da nešto nije u redu. Ali mislim da je to samo još bio pod dojmom.  :Grin:  
To čega se bojiš, nama nije predstavljalo problem, i mislim da netko tko ulazi u rađaonu iz pravih razloga i informiran, ni ne doživljava to tako.

----------


## luci07

I potpisujem poslid od riječi do riječi.

----------


## krumpiric

> Mislim da bi trebalo naglasiti da je partner na porodu jedino i isključivo da bude potpora ženi a ne "da gleda porod".
> Tek nakon poroda može se govoriti o nekom jačem povezivanju s djetetom i  povezivanju obitelji.
> Ovi muškarci koje ti spominješ očito nisu došli u rađaonu da bi bili potpora ženi, već da bi odgledali porod i poslije se hvalili kako su to izdržali.
> Mislim da je jako bitno da i pratnja na porodu bude jednako informirana i pripremljena kao i žena koja rađa.
> Također je bitno da partner na porodu bude zaista potpora, netko tko će vas dirati kad vam to paše i pustiti na miru kad to zatražite, netko tko će pričati sa vama ako vam se priča ili samo sjediti uz vas, netko tko će reći osoblju vaše želje kad vi zbog trudova to ne možete ili ne želite, netko tko vas neće stalno nešto zapitkivati i smetati vam, netko tko će znati što vam točno u tom trenutku treba i odgovara.
> Ako smatrate da je ta osoba vaš muž, onda je njegovo prisustvo na porodu neupitno i prije svega povezivajuće.


potpis.

----------


## Netipična

Poslid, ja se u pooootpunosti slažem s tobom
Moj muž naravno da neče gledati porod,a to i babica kaže da inače muževi ne stoje ispred žena,niti da oni to daju nego kraj žena.

Moj muž,a vjerujem i ostali ne razmišljaju tako u detalje o porodu kao mi žene, i sigurna sam da on baš i nema predodžbu kako to stvarno izgleda i što on treba raditi,ali će se informirati ful i biti uz mene i raditi ono što meni treba u tom trenutku i ono što bi ja htjela tad,a vjerujem da to tada neču moči izboriti sama zato je on tu da se bori za mene

Rekla sam mu da ako on to ne može ili misli da se on tamo neče prepirati s babicama,da mi reče jer u tom slučaju neče iči sa mnom.
Stvarno mi treba netko tko će raditi za mene,tražiti da smanje svijetlo kad mi to odgovara,tražiti da šute ili da se bar stišaju,natezat mi spavačicu da ne stojim baš gola i raskečena kad to ne treba i tako...te sitnice o kojima ja vjerujem ne razmišlja ne samo moj muž nego i večina ostalih.

Ja sam presretna što tamo neču biti sama i ponekad se mislim da je možda samo to i dovoljno...

----------


## Mirtica

MM je stajao pokraj moje glave.... po potrebi se okrenuo jer je jako gadljiv.... nije htio prerezati pupčanu vrpcu.... gledao je meni u lice, a ne među noge.... i nije vidjeo ništa puno više nego ja... a ni ja nisam puno vidjela
Puuno mi je pomoglo što je tamo.... vodio me kroz disanje jer sam se gubila pa me držao za ruku i glasno disao sa mnom... i to mi je jaaako pomoglo... vlažio mi je usne s vodom

Ići će i opet na porod   :Heart:  

I, da, ništa mu se nisam zgadila, dapače   :Aparatic:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Moj dragi je bio sa mnom na porodu. I meni i njemu je bilo  jako stalo da zajedno dočekamo naše dijete kad dođe na svijet. I sad, skoro 8 mjeseci nakon poroda iznimno smo sretni da smo sve to prošli zajedno. On kaže da ne može uopće zamislit situaciju da nije bio tamo i da svaki tata koji ne doživi rođenje svog djeteta mnogo, mnogo propušta.

I prije samog poroda puno smo razgovarali o tome i on je znao sve što ja od njega trebam i očekujem u tom trenutku. Velikim djelom je i on zaslužan za prekrasan porod.  Mislim da bi i odnos bolničkog osoblja prema meni bio bitno drugačiji da u rodilište nismo došli sa jasnim i čvrstim stavom oko toga kakav porod želimo. Ja usred trudova nisam imala snage da se s njima borim oko toga hoće li mi bušit vodenjak ili ne, hoće li mi dati drip- ali zato je moj dragi savršeno odradio svoj zadatak. Vjerujem da bi prošla i sa epiziotomijom da on sto puta nije rekao "nema rezanja"  :Smile:  . Da ne spominjem sad sitnice, koje su ipak bitne, imao mi je tko dodat vodu, prigušit svijetlo, upalit klimu...i ono najbitnije, držat me za ruku, mazit me. Sama njegova prisutnost ulijevala mi je sigurnost.

Ima li išta ljepše nego sa osobom koju volite najviše na svijetu, sa osobom s kojom ste i stvorile novi život, taj mali život dočekat kad dođe na svijet?
Ja doista imam tu sreću da mogu reći da smo nas dvoje zajedno rodili naše dijete  :Love:

----------


## Netipična

ajme ovo je diiiivno.
Ja isto to želim i isto mislim da če mi i tad to biti bitno.
Ja svom mužu pokušavam baš točno ovo objasniti i sad ču mu dati da pročita ovaj tvoj post!!!
A što se rezanja tiče tu se moram fuul potruditi da do toga ne dođe!! 

Nadam se da ču ja isto ovako govoriti kao ti sad!!

Pozz

----------


## bebac123

Ne bih htjela uvrijediti nekoga, nego samo hocu reci da mi je puna glava prica raznih ljudi bilo onih koji su u medicini ili pak laika. 
Istina je da se cesto dogodi da osoblje ima vecu brigu oko oca nego oko same rodilje ( npr. onesvjeste se i padnu na nezgodno mjesto- zeni medju noge, u sudoper gdje treba oprati dijete, medju instrumente... Pa ih uhvati panika, zenu polijevaju sa vodom bez da pitaju ikog, itd). To sto se preporuca da ne budu uz zenu ako nisu sigurni u sebe skroz je u redu. Bitno je da na vrijeme izadje.
Ali ne sviđa mi se kad govore da je porod samo zenina stvar i da se otac ne smije mijesati. I spike da se muzu zgadi zena ako ju gleda dok porađa mi ne drže vodu. Mislim da je ljubav jaca, naravno ako je ima dovoljno.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Svi muzevi koji bez gađenja svojoj ženi gledaju šavove, mažu i vode brigu o tome su posve normalni i svaka pohvala takvima!   :Smile:

----------


## Netipična

Naši se prijatelji tj.njegovi zgražaju nad tim što će biti sa mnom,a pogotovo im to ne paše jer se neče moči napiti...što mi je uuužasno.
Moj m nije seljačina koja će dijete dočekati na šanku obližnje kafane.

A mamica mu je rekla da što će on tamo,zar nije dovoljno meni teško što moram rađati a još da i njega operečujem da to i gleda ??????
meni je rekla da ništa neču dobiti s time da je on tamo.Ja sam joj samo kratko odgovorila da ona niti ne zna koliko ću dobiti što će on biti tamo.

Ponekad se i ja pitam jeli spreman on na to,zna li uopće što ga ćeka,ali hoče da ide i nek ide, hoču i ja...nipošto ne idem sama,ne idem bez ikog svog...nema šanse!

----------


## Netipična

> I spike da se muzu zgadi zena ako ju gleda dok porađa mi ne drže vodu.


iskreno bebac, ja si isto ponekad mislim da možda i nije najbolje da me pamti u tim trenucima,jer možda ja fakat (tako kažu) zaboravim na porođaj,ali on siiiigurno neče....i nisam sigurna koliko bi mi ugodno bilo da me se sječa takve.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> bebac123 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I spike da se muzu zgadi zena ako ju gleda dok porađa mi ne drže vodu.
> 
> 
> iskreno bebac, ja si isto ponekad mislim da možda i nije najbolje da me pamti u tim trenucima,jer možda ja fakat (tako kažu) zaboravim na porođaj,ali on siiiigurno neče....i nisam sigurna koliko bi mi ugodno bilo da me se sječa takve.



Moj dragi je na porodu vidio opsolutno sve, ali sve i glavicu kad je izlazila i zaista nisam primjetila da se na bilo koji način promijenio njegov odnos prema meni.
I sam mi je nebrojeno puta naglasio koliko mu je drago da je bio tamo i kolko je ponosan na mene. Ali ti sama najbolje znaš kakav odnos imaš sa svojim mužem i što je za nega previše i nemoj se opterećivat sa time što ti drugi govore.  :Kiss:

----------


## bebac123

Ja sam rodila u petrovoj i muz nije mogao biti uz mene jer nismo imali vremena pohađati njihov tećaj...
Cesto razmisljam bi li mi bilo lakse da je bio, manje me ne bi boljelo, nego barem ne bih onoliko dugo bila sama u box-u.
A opet se bojim da bi jadnicak bio u panici i strahu od mog kukanja i plakanja. Jos nisam zaboravila muke poroda.
Muz me tjesi i zna da mi je bilo tesko sve te dane u rodilistu. Cijeli dan trudovi, nisam jela preko 30 sati, premorena, krvava spavacica koju sam nosila 3 dana jer mi nitko nije dolazio i drugu donio, cimericama su non stop dolazili i donosili klopu i sokove... A moj dragi je sam prao i pripremao sve za bebu te dane jer smo naknap nasli gdje cemo dovesti dijete. Ja sam bila ocajna i zadnji dan sam najvise plakala a moja rođena majka mi je javila da se raspitala i da su joj rekli da cu morat ostat jos 2 dana. Tulila sam i jecala joj da ne mogu vise a ona meni da ce zvati odjel da mi uzmu dijete i mene posalju u vrapće. Strašno!   :Crying or Very sad:    Sat vremena poslije toga na dj.viziti nas je najnormalnije pedijatrica pustila doma. Mama nije htjela doci po nas. Oprostite sto sam rekla puno toga sto je OT. Nazalost morali smo puno toga ruznoga proci. Sto ne ubije, jaca. 

Nego, neki muzevi zele biti na porodu jer ih to zanima i bas im je fora. Ne dozivljavaju to toliko duboko i emotivno. Njihove zene mozda misle da ce se promijeniti takva osoba kad vidi sam cin. 
Upoznata sam sa slucajem u kojem je buduci otac bio na porodu i 2 i pol mjeseca nakon toga brutalno iscipelario svoju dragu, bez imalo opravdanih razloga.

----------


## bebac123

dunja&vita :Smile: )), svaka pohvala tvome muzu.   :Smile:   Mozes biti sretna i ponosna sto je takav.

Netipična, potpisujem dunja&vita :Smile: )) sto ti je rekla.   :Wink:

----------


## Netipična

U rodilištu nam je rečeno da mužu ne daju da gleda dalje od ženine glave,iako znam neke muževe koji su sve to snimali i sve gledali.

Ma ipak ja ne bi da on gleda kako beba izlazi  :Smile: 


Ali kad bi mi reko da mu je fora da ide da to gleda,a ne da ide da mi pomogne,zahvalila bi mu se i rekla da ne mora niti ići :Smile: 

bebač,žao mi je da ti se to tako dogodilo na porodu.Ja isto imam slične strahove

----------


## Death-of-Art

moj muž definitivno ide sa mnom na porod (ako ipak odem u bolnicu roditi).
na to je odmah pristao.
a ja sam mu rekla "samo , molim te, ne gledaj dolje..."   :Laughing:  

moja svekrva i moja mama se zgražaju nad time.

jako mi ide na živce kad netko krene s pričama o tome kako "žale muškarce koji moraju na porod sa ženom."
čekaj...ja ću rađati 20ak sati i proživljavati svu tu fizičku bol, a oni njega žale zato jer će me držati za ruku i biti mi moralna podrška??? 

šta me briga.
ja ga uopće ne žalim.
neka vidi šta je napravio   :Laughing:

----------


## bebac123

Death-of-Art, He he he!   :Laughing:   Dobra ti je ova!   :Laughing:   :Wink:  

Netipična, Nemoj se bojati. Donijet ces svoje sunce na svijet bio suprug uz tebe ili ne. Kad dodje trenutak kad treba ici u rodiliste, spontano cete reagirati. Sta bude neka bude! Bitno je da se volite   :Love:  
I od tada ce vas najbolje instinkti i necete si moci vjerovati kako stvari idu kako treba! Sto manje ljudi petljate u vasu obitelj, to je bolje.    :Wink:

----------


## minići

Ja mislim da dosta žena danas želi da im muž bude na porodu jer je to "moderno" a muževi idu jer im je to "fora" ili jednostavno žele udovoljiti ženama. Skroz krivo, nažalost. Muževi bi trebali znati što žena očekuje od njih a i žena bi trebala biti svjesna što želi. Nije stvar u tome "neka vidi kako se patim pa če me više voljeti". Ženi je potrebna podrška osobe koju voli, uz koju se može opustiti i prepustiti tom najljepšem i najprirodnijem činu. Treba joj netko uz koga će se osjećati mirnom i opuštenom, a ne netko za koga treba misliti "da li će mu se gaditi" ili "da li će me pamtiti takvu". Ako se ne možete opustiti  uz svog supruga i porod doživjeti kao nešto normalno, onda možda i nije najbolja ideja da ga vodite sa sobom.  Nismo svi isti. Ja se ne bi mogla opustiti a još bi i mislila da li će on to izdržati (pošto i od igle poblijedi :/ ) .
A svekrve se svakako ne bi trebale petljati u vaše odluke. Njihov sin je dovoljno odrastao da sam zna što želi, i ako želi i može pomoći svojoj supruzi u tom trenutku, zašto ne

----------


## Mrvna

Nedavno je kumin muž pitao mog, onako u povjerenju, kako je "to" bilo, prisustvovati rođenju Lucije i zabrinuto dodao "a kaj, su u pravu, niš se ne vidi, jelda?". Na to je ovaj moj rekao da je on sve vidio. Nije da se gurao ali vidio je bebu pri izlasku i nije mu to bio problem ni tad niti mu je sad.
Oboma nam je drago što je bio tamo. Bojala sam se poroda i neopisivo mi je značilo što je tamo. I nisam ga mrzila u tom trenutku (s tim su ga plašili "vidjet ćeš ti, kad počne vrištati na tebe da si joj ti kriv što je sad tu", kao da se mene nije pitalo   :Grin:  ). Dapače, u jednom trenutku sam ga zabrinuto pitala stišćem li mu ruku prejako   :Laughing:  
Naša je ljubav samo ojačala poslije svega toga   :Love:

----------


## Nova

Meni je normalno da mm sudjeluje u čemu god može. Nije mogao biti trudan umjesto mene, ne može roditi, ali može biti dio toga i biti mi partner u tom važnom događaju za sve nas.
Bio je sa mnom na prvom porodu i ide opet sa mnom na drugi. Vidio je sve što je htio vidjeti, nitko ih ne sili da gledaju ako im je problem. Meni je bilo važno da znam da je tu i da možemo to doživjeti skupa! Čak kad se prisjećamo, on se puno više sjeća nego ja.

----------


## stellita

mm je bio na oba poroda sa mnom u petrovoj (nije trebao nikakav tečaj).
mislim da je kao i u svakoj stvari pa i u ovoj to ovisno o osobi. MM je htio biti sa mnom a i ja sam to htjela. Više mi je pomagao do samog čina izgona negoli tada. U izgonu nisam ni marila tko je oko mene   :Laughing:  . Ali dodati mi maramice, otići po kahlicu , pozvati sestru kada je trebalo to je bilo važno.
Svatko ima svoje iskustvo. Meni je bilo super vidjeti ga kada su nam davali bebe....nadam se da će i na ovom trećem moći biti jer to će biti prava stvar...dvoje zaredom...  :Grin:

----------


## Mrki

MM je bio samnom na oba poroda i kaže da je to nešto najljepše što je u životu vidio. Na prvom porodu je bila frka pa su ga kod izgona izbacili van jer kraj njih 10-ak nije stao u box. Na drugom je bio svih 14 min. kolko smo proveli u rađaoni. Gledao je bebu kako izlazi i bio naprosto oduševljen. Njegov odnos prema meni se nakon oba poroda promijenio. Ali na bolje. Mislim da me na neki način više cijeni i kao mamu i kao osobu i naravno zahvalan je do neba što sam nam rodila dvoje prekrasne dijece. Sad navija za treće.
Sretno cure i ako žele VM s vama, povedite ih. U svakom trenutku im možete reć da odu ako vam budu smetali.

----------


## Svimbalo

Evo jednog drugačijeg iskustva   :Grin:  
Na mom sljedećem porodu, bude li ga, sigurno neće biti ni MM, niti itko drugi- u tom se smislu slažem sa teoretičarima prirodnog poroda (a i curama koje su u praksi "odradile" porod kod kuće) da prisustvo druge osobe samo smeta. Ja bih najradije bila sama, i stvarno mi je odgovaralo da nije bilo ni drugih rodilja niti su me dr ili babice prečesto posjećivali.
MM mi je išao neopisivo na živce, a nije sirot radio ništa krivo. Bio je tih i miran, dodavao mi vodu, brisao mi čelo, ma sve by the book, ali zauzvrat je od mene dobio urlanje, psovke, tukla sam ga ručnikom i slično... Zapravo je krivica u meni, jer sam se brinula kako on to podnosi (isto tako blijedi od igle i samo što ne pada u nesvijest na scene krvi), a ta briga mi nije trebala. Eventualno bih imala doulu, ali mislim da mi zapravo ne treba nitko.
To je, dakle, s mog stajališta. On, naprotiv, kaže da mu je drago što je bio, a i ja pamtim taj izraz lica kad mu je babica dala Ivana u ruke   :Heart:  
I da odgovorim na pitanje-ne, nipošto me ne gleda drugačije otada, ali je on ionako dobro pazio da ne skida pogled s mog lica   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

mm mi je mogao ići na živce isključivo u tranziciji-i on i svi-i jest. Inače mi je trebao u pauzama trudova.
NEgo, nitko ne spominje njegov pogled na činjenicu da prisustvuje rođenju svojega djeteta, mislim, mm ne ide zbog mene, nego zbog sebe(i jer meni odgovara, nebi išao da meni NE ODGOVARA, tj. da mi smeta), on kaže da mu je to toliko nevjerojatno i veličanstveno i nebi propustio ni za šta.

----------


## stellita

ja se sva raznježim kada se sjetim tih trenutaka.....   :Love:

----------


## minići

Moj nije bio na nijednom porodu, ali vidio je svoje curice odmah nakon poroda i ne mogu zaboraviti taj izraz lica i prvi, plašljivi dodir malenog obrašćića.   :Heart:  Ne znam kakav bi bio da je bio na porodu i da li bi uopće vidio svoje bebice taj tren, 
 ili bi ležao na podu rađaonice :/

----------


## lillifee

na prvom porodu bila sam sama i koliko god da su primalja i med. sestra bile super, bas sam se osjecala jako usamljeno. nije me bilo strah, ali bas sam se osjecala kao da nemam nikoga svoga...jedan jako ruzan osjecaj. 
drugi put je mm isao samnom i bio je fantastican. osjecala sam se sigurno i zasticeno i cijeli porod bio je jedno predivno iskustvo. 
nakon sto se ad rodio i prosao prvi pregled dali su mi ga u onaj veeeeliki plavi krevet, ugasili svjetla u boxu, vratili cd stinga na pocetak, zatvorili vrata i pustili nas troje da uzivamo u tim trenucima. bio je to sigurno jedan od najljepsih dogadjaja u mom zivotu. odnos mm prema meni kao zeni, nije se promjenio uopce. 
jedino sto me izludjivalo bilo je, kad je svima pricao kako sam jako lako rodila i kako me to uopce nije boljelo (zato jer nisam vikala)....e na to sam mu rekla da cu mu dat samar ako jos jednom cujem da to nekome kaze.

----------


## poliona

mm je bio samnom na porodu i bio mi je velika podrška. bilo bi mi grozno da sam bila sama, jer su trudovi trajali par sati nakon što smo došli u rodilište.
Što se tiče izgona, rodila sam na stolčiću i mm je vidio izgon bebe. poslije je rekao da mu je bilo zanimljivo, zapravo fascinantno kako to sve ide. nije mu bilo ni bljak, niti nešto tako slično, i samo smo se dodatno zbližili nakon toga. 

a u samom trenutku izgona, ja sam bila u stanju:baš me briga za sve, ništa mi ne smeta...
poslije mi je ispričao puno detalja koje ja nisam vidjela, jer sam od umora imala zatvorene oči.

najbolje mi je bilo što mu poslije poroda nisam morala objašnjavati kako mi je bilo, jer je sve vidio, i to mi je olakšalo dane kad smo došli kući. imala sam osjećaj da me bolje razumije.

----------


## Zubic vila

Poliona, apsolutno se slažem i kužim te.
MM nije u početku bio lud za time da ide na porod (ali smo se složili da ako ja želim da je kraj mene, on će tamo biti), najviše jer je mislio kako će mi biti beskoristan, možda i smetati, ali kako se porod približavao sve je više osjećao da mu je tamo mjesto i danas svima opijeno priča kako su to trenuci u njegovom sjećanju koje ne bi dao za sav novac svijeta. A meni je tamo značio i trebao više nego išta, a da ne pričam da je osoblje bolnice odmah postalo ljubaznije kad više nisam bila sama.
Nemojte ništa pitati svekrve, babe i prijatelje koji nisu zajedno prošli porod, slušajte samo one koji jesu- ne znam jesam li ikad čula da je nekome bilo žao što je prisustvovao rođenju svog djeteta.

----------


## iva79

mm je bio na porodu na njegovo inzistiranje, ja sam smatrala (znala) da to mogu sama i naravno da bih bila mogla.

mm je bio cijelo vrijeme u rađaoni (kojih 6h), dodavao mi vodu, prodisavao svaki trud sa mnom, bodrio me i šutio kad je trebalo... ma po pravilniku!- ali to mi u konačnici nije ni bilo bitno, ono što jest i što će mi cijeli život ostati urezano u sjećanje jest njegov pogled kada se naše dijete rodilo, neopisiva sreća, blaženstvo na njegovom licu, onaj savršen trenutak u životu.

naravno da se hvalisao okolo kako je prerezao pupčanu vrpcu (neš' ti, glavna stvar). On ju je prvi ugledao (ženo, ima tvoje usne!) i zaljubio se   :Heart:  

mene danas gleda samo s više ljubavi i to nije ništa promijenilo u intimnom životu.

U svakom slučaju, vodim ga i sljedeći put

----------


## piplica

MM je prisustvovao na oba poroda, ali sada na trećem neće, jer sam ja tako odlučila...  :Grin:  
Možda sam na prvom porodu bila nesigurna pa mi je trebala podrška, možda je na drugi došao po inerciji jer, kao, bio je i na prvom, ali sada  sam sigurna da bi mi samo smetao i da to lakše mogu sama.

Jedino bih voljela da odmah po rođenju djeteta dođe u rađaonu prvi vidjeti dijete, a to i on želi.

----------


## (maša)

MM bio na porodu, rekao da će ići ako ga želim tamo...bila sam skroz mirna i opuštena samo zato jer je on tu, nisam sama..
sad sam viče da ćeli i na drugi :Smile:

----------


## argenta

Moj nije bio, iz objektivnih razloga: prvi put njega, kao ni ostale tate, nisu pustili zbog gužve; drugi put nije stigao - radio u drugom gradu a ja sam rodila u roku keks (ali nas je oba puta skoro pa odmah vidio). Ako bude trećega, slažem se skroz sa Svimbalom, jer sam se drugi put uvjerila koliko je lakše i jednostavnije kad sam na porodu sama. Čim mi je prva osoba ujutro "upala" u porod, to više nije bilo "to", sva sam se ispogubila.

S druge strane, mislim da je u našim bolnicama tata jako koristan, ako ništa drugo onda zato da poveća ljubaznost i obazrivost osoblja, a i da se žena ne osjeća sama (jedno je kad samoću želimo, drugo je kad nam je nametnu).

----------


## Mimolina

> S druge strane, mislim da je u našim bolnicama tata jako koristan, ako ništa drugo onda zato da poveća ljubaznost i obazrivost osoblja, a i da se žena ne osjeća sama (jedno je kad samoću želimo, drugo je kad nam je nametnu).



Ziva istina   :Klap:  ukrala mi rijeci iz glave...
Moj bio na porodu, sve sama pozitivna iskustva, osjecaji, trenutci...
Bio mi velika podrska pri pripremnim trudovima, koji su me jako bolili a dok on nije doso vecinom sam u toj divnoj muci uzivala sama   :Sad:  
pa onda sam porod - opet neprocjenjiva podrska,
pa sivanje (jako popucala) -neprocjenjiva podrska,
a kad je nasa slatkica izletila van, predivno iskustvo za oboje, nikad si ne bi oprostila da sam mu ikada i iz kojeg razloga uskratila taj dozivljaj...
 :Zaljubljen:  
A da ne kazem da sam jedno vrijeme razmisljala o tom da nejde sa mnom na porod jer sam se bojala da mu se ne zgadim kad to sve vidi, cista zabluda, hvala Bogu!!! Sve 5!   :Wink:

----------


## cica-mica

Moj muž je svojom željom i voljom prisustvovao porodu, i hvala Bogu da je...Zbilja ne znam kako bih 8 sati ležala sama, priključena na drip, u nesnosnim bolovima.Olakšao mi je maksimalno, on je bio moja epiduralna!  :Laughing:  
Nisam bila sigurna kako će sve to podnijeti, jer sam slušala razne priče o padanju u nesvjest, povraćanju...bla bla, al bio je super, hrabrio me, masirao, vlažio mi usta...plakali smo zajedno od sreće u trenutku kad su mi stavili našu bebu na prsa.To je divno iskustvo, za mene i za njega.  :Heart:

----------


## Death-of-Art

ja ne vjerujem da će moj povraćati ili pasti u nesvijest.
u dvije sam stvari nekako 100% sigurna što se tiče mog muža a to je da me nikad nikad nikad ne bi udario   :Laughing:   a druga je stvar da gadljiv definitivno nije.

makar... živi bili pa vidjeli.
al nemrem njega zamislit niti kako plače niti kako pada u nesvijest   :Laughing:

----------


## jurisnik

Moj muž nije bi na prvom porodu - nisu ga pustili jer je bila sezona gripe, a neće biti ni na drugom jer će u to vrijeme biti u misiji.   :Sad:

----------


## BP

neke zene su  za a neke je protiv ovisno o gustu. Moja sveki je  bila protiv npr (kao i za jos neke nebulozne stvari), ali tko je pita   :Grin:  

Meni je MM bio na porodu i mogu zakljuciti sljedece:
- on je bio odusevljen, navijao je za bebu, rekao da prvi vidi glavicu i sl...
-meni je to strasno puno znacilo, od dodavanja vode i tetosenja do apsolutno psihice podrske...najgora pomisao mi je da sam sama u takvoj situaciji
- nista mu se nije "zgadilo" ni sl, Bogu hvala, nije ostavilo nikakve posljedice na nase jelte "druzenje"

Nadam se da ce i drugi put biti tako.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> neke zene su  za a neke je protiv ovisno o gustu. Moja sveki je  bila protiv npr (kao i za jos neke nebulozne stvari), ali tko je pita   
> 
> Meni je MM bio na porodu i mogu zakljuciti sljedece:
> - on je bio odusevljen, navijao je za bebu, rekao da prvi vidi glavicu i sl...
> -meni je to strasno puno znacilo, od dodavanja vode i tetosenja do apsolutno psihice podrske...najgora pomisao mi je da sam sama u takvoj situaciji
> - nista mu se nije "zgadilo" ni sl, Bogu hvala, nije ostavilo nikakve posljedice na nase jelte "druzenje"
> 
> Nadam se da ce i drugi put biti tako.


ja mislim da ove starije žene koje su protiv i koje se doslovce zgražaju nad pomisli da im sinovi idu na porod sa svojom ženicom... ko moja svekrva naprimjer...   :Laughing:   ...su žene koje nisu baš načistu u odnosu sa svojim mužem...odnosno ,očito su razočarane u mušku populaciju.
a vjerojatno ni poštenog seksa nikad nisu dobile...   :Crying or Very sad:  

ja bez svog muža ne idem tamo i točka   :Laughing:  
rekla sam mu da ne mora raditi ništa... samo neka me poljubi s vremena na vrijeme onim svojim usnama veeeeelikiiim i sooooočnim... to mi uvijek odagna bol i daje mi psihičku snagu   :Grin:  
 :D  :D  :D 

čak bih uvela zakon o dužnosti prisustvovanja očeva na porodu   :Laughing:  
pa mislim... nek lijepo izvoli vidjeti kaj je napravio   :Laughing:  

bila bih užasno razočarana i tužna i osjećala bih se prilično jadno kad bih rađala tamo u bolnici sama i prolazila kroz kojekakve torture.... i onda da mi muž šalje poruku "jesi rodila? meni je super. žderem s frendovima čevape i pijemo pivu."   :Evil or Very Mad:   što je nažalost česta praksa.
ma mislim...briga me. moj nije takav. moj je odmah pristao da ide sa mnom. al mi je žao u neku ruku žena i muškaraca koji su u braku a nisu oslonac jedan drugome i u lijepim i u teškim trenucima.

pa da mi se muž zgraža nad jednim prirodnim i prekrasnim procesom ko što je porod, što bi to govorilo o njemu?..što bih uopće radila s takvim čovjekom pred kojim bih se očito trebala sramiti činjenice što sam žena, oh, oprosti mi bože.
 :Laughing:  

i mislim ... koja je to dvoličnost... tipovi žderu kokice dok gledaju one filmove od Tarantina i slično di neki poremećeni serijiski ubojica zabija bušilicu ovome u koljeno, ovome u glavu... i to im je ok i super i fora.
a dolazak njihovog djeteta na svijet u čitavoj svojoj punini i sjaju im se gadi.
ma da baš..šta će mi takav muškarac.

----------


## marie26

MM je bio sa mnom na porodu, na njegovu želju. Meni je bilo svejedno, jer sam znala da bio on tamo ili ne, ja moram roditi. Drago mi je što je bio sa mnom, i pomogao mi je - od masiranja, dodavanja vode, hlađenja, grijanja, šta mi je već trebalo.... Ali ne bih mu uopće zamjerila da je odlučio ne biti tamo. Rekla sam mu ako u bilo kojem trenutku iz bilo kojeg razloga ne može/ne želi biti tamo, samo neka izađe. Mišljenja sam da mi je u tim trenucima potreban samo onaj tko zaista želi biti sa mnom, a ne netko koga sam ja primorala. Šta dobivam s tim? Nekoga o kome moram brinuti u tim trenucima? Ne hvala. I ne osuđujem one muškarce koji nisu sa svojim ženama na porodu. Moja mama koja je rodila troje djece kaže da nema šanse da bi ona mogla prisustvovati kada žena rađa. Jednostavno misli da bi joj bilo slabo. I zašto tjerati takve osobe koje same kažu da misle da nisu sposobne to izdržati, iz bilo kojeg razloga, da budu tamo? Mislim da bi meni takva osoba samo odmogla, a ne pomogla.

----------


## Suncem.m.

MM je bio samnom na porodu. Da nije bilo njega mislim da bi mi bilo milijun puta teže. 
Pogotovo što se mališ nije spuštao u porođajni kanal i nakon silne muke ipak je carskim rezom došao na svijet.

Iako nije bio prisutan samom činu poroda a ni carskom (jer u Splitu nema mogućnosti da otac bude u sali) ipak je malenog vidio samo 2-3 minute nakon poroda.
A 10 dana smo ostali u rodilištu i umirala sam od muke što MM ne može viditi svoje dijete i tješilo me samo to što ga je makar na tih minutu dvije uspio vidit.

Sa kim god sam razgovarala od medicinskog osoblja svi su rekli da sa prisustvom očeva na porodu imaju samo pozitivna iskustva i da je i ženama i osoblju neusporedivo lakše.
A u slučaju kada muž stvarno to ne želi to može biti mama, prijateljica, netko ko vam je ugodan i ko će vas umiriti i pomoći vam da ostanete pribrani.

----------


## colly

sa mnom je na porodu bila svekrva  :Grin:  
muz nije mogao naci parking  :Razz:  
ovaj put je u rezervi moja mama.

----------


## Lucija_Zg

Muz je htio prisustvovati porodu vise iz razloga da to "dozivi" i da vidi dijete cim se rodi. Meni je pasalo da je tamo, ali nije bio toliko point pomoc meni.

----------


## tajuska

> Na mom sljedećem porodu, bude li ga, sigurno neće biti ni MM, niti itko drugi- u tom se smislu slažem sa teoretičarima prirodnog poroda (a i curama koje su u praksi "odradile" porod kod kuće) da prisustvo druge osobe samo smeta. Ja bih najradije bila sama, i stvarno mi je odgovaralo da nije bilo ni drugih rodilja niti su me dr ili babice prečesto posjećivali.
> MM mi je išao neopisivo na živce, a nije sirot radio ništa krivo. Bio je tih i miran, dodavao mi vodu, brisao mi čelo, ma sve by the book, ali zauzvrat je od mene dobio urlanje, psovke, tukla sam ga ručnikom i slično... Zapravo je krivica u meni, jer sam se brinula kako on to podnosi (isto tako blijedi od igle i samo što ne pada u nesvijest na scene krvi), a ta briga mi nije trebala. Eventualno bih imala doulu, ali mislim da mi zapravo ne treba nitko.


nisam rodila, ali se spremam   :Grin:   i skroz dijelim misljenje. da Zakoniti bas zeli sudjelovati naravno da bi pristala, ipak je to i njegovo dijete, ali obzirom da nema zelju (neka kombinacija straha, nelagode, treme), cisto mi je laknulo. i inace, kad me nesto boli ili mi je tesko ili sam pod stresom volim biti sama. ne volim da me se nesto pita, mrzim kad me se ohrabruje, ne podnosim kad me se mazi, a ponajvise od svega mrzim gledati oko sebe face zabrinute za mene ili face u strahu. a znam da bi moj Zakoniti tocno tako izgledao (kaj je skroz normalno!), a ne zelim u tom trenutku biti zlocesta prema njemu. i ne zelim se brinuti za njega. zelim se skoncentrirati na sebe i dijete i cijeli proces. lijecnici moraju biti u blizini pa ih toleriram, i nadam se da ce to biti neki monty paythonovski nastrojeni. recimo uvijek se sjetim legendarne sestre koja me pripremala za konizaciju. usred klistiranja na prve grceve veli ona meni "i koji ti je bio najtezi ispit na faksu?" i fino ja njoj s gumom u guzi ispricam sve o teoriji javnog prava. e to me opustilo! drzanje za ruku, gladenje po kosi i navijanje "bravo! jos malo! sve ce biti super!", to me ne opusta. naravno, zakoniti ce biti negdje blizu, da si moze odmah vidjeti dijete i naravno ako se predomisli, necu se buniti, smisliti cu si neku mantru. ili cu ga natjerat da popije jedno tri crne kave, od toga postane uzasno zabavan i hiperaktivan   :Grin:

----------


## freya7

moj ide na porod, želim da ide....ne toliko što mi treba njegova podrška nego eto...da bude tamo kad bebač stigne i da me svojim prisustvom zaštiti od mogućih odvratnih komentara i ponašanja osoblja u bolnici....

----------


## dani1

Prvi porod mi je bio carski i MM je čekao ispred sale s mamom i odmah su vidjeli sina. Drugi put je htio biti, više radi mene. Mene su ostavili u predrađaoni, a njega poslali doma i rekli da nazove oko 5 ujutro, a ja eto rodila u 3 i 35. Sad na trečem ne želim da bude samnom osim ako to on stvarno ne bi želio. Na drugom porodu dok sam odrađivala trudove u predrađaoni bila je tu još jedna ženica i muž je konstantno izbezumljen cupkao za njom, a ja sam si pomislila kako bi mi to užasno smetalo i bog zna što bi mu rekla i napravila, ja sam onaj tip da kad me nešto boli zavučem se u svoju jazbinu i želim samo da me svi ostave na miru. Dakle, ako će MM biti na porodu, onda mu je bolje da bude nevidljiv.

----------


## sandra23

moj mm je bio sa mnom,jer jednostavno neću biti sama,neka je tamo i nek sjedi,ako ja mogu sve obaviti,može on barem sjest sa strane i gledati  :Laughing:  čisto da je netko moj kraj mene.rekla sam mu da ništa ne trebam od njega,meni isto paše kad me boli tišina i da me se ne dira.rekla sam mu da želim od njega da je tamo ,da šuti  i da mi da ruku. ako mu bude slabo za vrijeme poroda nek iziđe van ,tu ga ne trebam.ali sve one sate i vrijeme do poroda koje nisam znala koliko će trajati nisam htjela biti sama.
i bio je i bilo nam je super.nije mu bilo slabo i bio je jako ponosan što smo skupa to odradili,što je vidio svoju djevojčicu.nikakvog traga nije to ostavilo na naš odnos negativnog,niti na naš sexualni život.pozitivno je što mi je rekao poslije da mi se divi što sam sve izdržala i koliko sam suradnje pružila,da nije očekivao od mene da budem tako "poslušna"  :Laughing:  i skoncentrirana u tim bolovima.tim više što je jedna žena u boksu do nas jako vrištala pa mu nije bilo jasno zašto se i ja ne derem,kaj mene ne boli?on si je valjda predočio scenu iz filma  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kunda

'igrom slucaja' moj muz mije bio samnom na predhodna dva poroda. Prvi puta mi je porod krenuo ujutro taman kada je on morao biti doma musti krave, a bio nam je prvi put i nismo znali koliko ce to sve trajati. Dok je on sve obavio, dosao iz Novoga do Rijeke ja sam vec imala bebaca u rukama  :Heart:   Drugi puta su trudovi krenuli navecer i mislio je on biti na porodu, i bio je samnom cijelu noc i drzao me za ruku i tjesio sve do 7 ujutro kada je opet morao doma na muznju. Ponovno ista prica, dok je sve obavio i vratio se (do ri nam treba sat vremena) beba je vec bila samnom. Taj drugi put sam rodila na carski zbog polozaja bebe, doktori i sestre su mi bili svi poznati tako da je zapravo bilo ful dobro. A kada sam kasnije gledala slike skuzila sam da je moj tata bio prvi koji je drzao moju curicu. Bio je odmah ispred operacione sale i gledao je kako ju peru i oblace i odmah ju dobio u ruke. Njemu je to bio dozivljaj. Ovaj puta je muz rekao da se stvarno nada da ce se potrefiti da uspije biti samnom na cijelom porodu, bas vidim da ima zelju. A sada hoce li i sto gledati neka vidi sam. Meni je glavno da je samnom dok me pice trudovi da me malo primiri i opusti. A mozda opet budem na carski jer sam 37 tjedana a beba jos uvijek nije okrenuta. Ma kako god bilo biti ce super jer se jako volimo i jedva cekamo ovo trece nase malo cudo  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## frost

mm je bio prisutan.
gledao je i spreda i pozadi  :Laughing:  
ostao je sokiran kako se vukli glavu bebici i plasio se da ce ga celog izlomiti  :Laughing:  
mnogo mi je pomoglo sto je bio tu a i njemu je lakse bilo nego da sedi toliko sati i ceka da mu neko nesto javi ili da zivka svaki cas
svakako mislim da je bolje da otac bude prisutan

----------


## Mellyca

Ja ne znam kako bih rodila da MM niej bio samnom. Mislim, rodila bih ja, ali ovako mi je bilo puuuno lakse. U prvim satima, dok su trudovi bili jos slabi mi je pravio drustvo, setao se samnom po bolnici, poslije kad su poceli oni pravi, dok sam bila u kadi drzao mi je glavu da ne lupam s njom po kadi   :Laughing:  , dok sam bila na stolcicu bio mi je oslonac, a da ne mricam o veeelikoooj moralnoj podrsci. Osim toga, ja sam radjala u Austriji, a sa njemackim nisam bas na ti, tako da mi je bio i prevodioc.
I naravno, bio je prisutan nasem najljepsem trenutku - rodjenju nase prve kceri, prerezao joj je pupcanu vrpcu, snimao ju dok ju je sestra mjerila, vagala i ostalo, a slike prvoga podoja na kojima nas on grli (a na kojima izgledam kao da me pregazio vlak   :Grin:  )su mi najdraze i najljepse od svih. 
Sljedeci dan, kad je dosao doma, i kad se cuo sa svojom sestrom i kad ga je pitala kako je proslo, joj je rekao : " Joj, bas smo se namucili!"   :Laughing:  Ko da je on rodio! Al za ozbiljno, mislim da ni njima nije lako tamo, pogotovo kad vide osobu koju vole da se tako muce a ne mogu joj pomoci. Mislim, to oni misle, al ja kazem da itekako pomaze samo njegovo  prisutstvo!

----------


## Handy

Prvi put sam bila sama, drugi put muž sa mnom, svakako bih se opet odlučila za njega na porodu. Naravno, nikakve koristi od njega ako nije spreman na to, ali mi smo prije poroda razgovarali i rekla sam mu što očekujem od njega i sl. Puuuno mi je pomogao, a  čini mi se da su se i liječnici i sestre drugačije odnosili prema meni zbog njega ili se situacija u rađaonama drastično promijenila u tih 4 godine :Smile:

----------

